# java fern propogation question



## dzznuts (Nov 20, 2003)

my java fern seems to be sprouting new roots and leaves from the tips of some of its leaves. is this normal? does it mean my tank is healthy or am i lacking something?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

dzznuts said:


> my java fern seems to be sprouting new roots and leaves from the tips of some of its leaves. is this normal? does it mean my tank is healthy or am i lacking something?


 That's normal, mine do that all the time. Remove them from the parent plant and root them in the substrate, they'll grom into full-sized plants fairly quickly (~2 months).

-PK


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> Remove them from the parent plant and root them in the substrate, they'll grom into full-sized plants fairly quickly


 plant them in the substrate ? thats what i would do too but i herd that java moss is a kinda of plant which you place over the subtrate or rocks and let the roots do their own job .. what do you think....


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i had the worst experience with java moss, all the sh*t was getting loosened up and floating around, clogging my filter.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

That is a normal behavior of a healthy plant!Don't worry.Plant again the new plants in the gravel or tie it with a fishing line on a piece of wood,oe even plant it in a hole of the wood it will look fantastic!!!!









Jim


----------



## dzznuts (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks a bunch for the help. I just so happen to have an extra piece of drift wood ready for the tank so im going to have to tie the new pieces to it when i put it in.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

My java has been slowly dissapearing, I have been wondreing what the hell was the prob was, until I read on a plant site that you shouldn't bury the roots. I lifted it up alittle out of the gravel, and now it's flourishing.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Your tank is normal. That is how you get more java ferns.


----------

